# Phrag. QF Tower 3 weeks in bloom



## Michael Bonda (Dec 9, 2020)

Nichole Tower x wallisii on the third week with the first bloom still on the inflorescence. I am afraid to move it for a better photo since the first bloom is likely to fall off. Another bud forming too!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 9, 2020)

hopefully these will branch more from the NT parent?

love the pool


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 9, 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you. I prefer pink over orange long petal caudatum/wallisii/grande crosses but beggars can’t be choosers. My pink similar (Schroederae, Frank Smith, Peruflora’s spirit x wallisii, QF Leina’ala) are not in spike.......yet......


----------



## abax (Dec 9, 2020)

I rather like the melon color. It's unusual and eye catching.


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm not usually a fan of orange but I love that one.


----------



## troy (Dec 12, 2020)

it's very nice!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 13, 2020)

I love that it's an orange tone instead of pink. I've tried numerous times to get an "orangie" long petaled type Phrag and always end up with pink toned flowers.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Dec 14, 2020)

Third flower starting to open with the original first and second still on the inflorescence. I am very pleased despite not have much space between each flower.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Dec 14, 2020)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I love that it's an orange tone instead of pink. I've tried numerous times to get an "orangie" long petaled type Phrag and always end up with pink toned flowers.


I would gladly exchange my orange-salmon-melon long petal phrags for your pink long petal. My favorite phrag is Schroederae but it flowers so infrequently that I do not complain when I see orange in a hybrid.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! I am not really a fan of long petal besseae hybrids but, that is very nice. If anyone has a Maria Glanz flavum they want to get rid of.....?


----------

